# Anubias Pinto vs. Anubias White



## bigcell3000 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi guys, I recently purchased some anubias pinto off the web and its a really beautiful plant. I was just wondering how it differed from anubias white? also, I'm curious how these varieties even came to exist? My third question is are there other anubias' that have white leaves (excluding marble)? thanks


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

bigcell3000, in another forum I got the info that they mainly differ by size, grown under the same conditions. See also Vasteq's photo with both plants side by side: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-plants-planted-aquariums/106961-anubias-white.html
I could imagine that 'White' and 'Pinto' are variegated A. barteri var. nana 'Petite'/'Bonsai' resp. standard var. nana. Caused by the same virus? Haven't found explicite info on that, too.
Generally, I find the information situation about the smallest and / or variegated Anubias selections, and their "correct" naming, unsatisfactory. Maybe it's normal (nowadays?) that info on aquarium plant novelties is scarce and kind of business secret.


----------



## bigcell3000 (Aug 4, 2005)

miremonster said:


> bigcell3000, in another forum I got the info that they mainly differ by size, grown under the same conditions. See also Vasteq's photo with both plants side by side: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-plants-planted-aquariums/106961-anubias-white.html
> I could imagine that 'White' and 'Pinto' are variegated A. barteri var. nana 'Petite'/'Bonsai' resp. standard var. nana. Caused by the same virus? Haven't found explicite info on that, too.
> Generally, I find the information situation about the smallest and / or variegated Anubias selections, and their "correct" naming, unsatisfactory. Maybe it's normal (nowadays?) that info on aquarium plant novelties is scarce and kind of business secret.


Thanks for the info, I was curious to see if there was a way to get other anubias to become white as well but yeah, im sure it is a trade secret.


----------

